# New to this, but need help



## coryj (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a bit for this:









but don't know what it is called.

Elliptical bead?
Compound round over?

the length of the curve is 1.5" and that is a .125" flat at the left o the pic

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The baseboard is likely cut on an industrial moulding machine, Cory, probably with three sets of cutters - one for the basic arc on the front, a second for the round-over, and the third for the back profile.

You can come close with a "table edge" bit like the following, using only the bottom curve:

Table Edge - Table Edge Bead 1" X 1/2" Shank

This one is like the other form of baseboard that is common:

Edge Forming - Shutter / Case Molding Bit


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

coryj said:


> I'm looking for a bit for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Corry - welcome to the forum
I don't think this is an exact match but it looks close:
1 PC Shutter Base Architectural Molding C Router Bit - eBay (item 130464236142 end time Jan-08-11 16:39:04 PST)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cory

This is off the rack molding that is use for door frame or base boards, you can get it just about anywhere i.e. HD/Lowes/Lumber yards..
Note the under/back cut on the backside of the molding to keep it stable..and dry the norm >>>>>

========



coryj said:


> I'm looking for a bit for this:
> 
> 
> but don't know what it is called.
> ...


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

hope u sorted

is it for a backmould strip?
stuart 
england


----------

